# Evens cedar beehives



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

What's up w/ the "site not published" warning at the Evans Cedar Beehives website (click on the link in the advertisement section to the right of this message).

Was thinking of ordering a box or two and maybe a hive but can't access their site. Googled links don't work either.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Their facebook page states that they have closed down, at least in the near term. Shame, I had hoped to order one of their hives one day. I have a small, backyard apiary and like to have nice looking, unique hives. My wife just ordered me a hive from Legacy Apiaries (just started advertising on Beesource). They make western red cedar hives that are quite sharp looking. Also, the shipping cost is listed so it makes it simple to figure out your total cost. Maybe they will post here too.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Also check out Ozark Cedar Hives. I ordered a complete hive + an extra super + 5 swarm traps from them. The hives look nice enough to put in your house!


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info--I don't do the facebook thing.

Was thinking of buying for a year now but wanted to see how long my brushy mtn stuff held up--and it doesn't seem to hold up long. I have cedar warre hives the same age that are untreated and they look brand new still while the lang stuff is warping and cracking and starting to not sit level--especially the cypress stuff.

What I need is a table saw w/ a dado so I cam make the stuff myself.

I looked at the ozark stuff but it sounded like they may not match the brushy mtn stuff exactly. From their suggested foundation size use it sounds like their frame dimensions are 1/8" different than what I have and I'm worried about how this will screw up the bee space between different boxes.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> What I need is a table saw w/ a dado so I cam make the stuff myself.

This appears to be a reasonable price for a decent saw, and appears to be not too far from you. I have a similar Craftsman model and am very pleased with it.
http://smd.craigslist.org/tls/3687480799.html


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like it is about 1.5 hrs away--not bad. So I can make all the cuts I would need to make boxes and covers and such? I'm new to woodworking.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

just make sure the table saw you get has the arbor length required for dados. my table saw would only acomodate the side cutters and one chipper blade for a total dado of 3/8" Rather frustrating, to say the least. luckily/unluckily, i burnt up the motor. i was able to rebuild it well enough to finish my cutting project, but that motor will never be the same. My next table saw will be a bit beefier 

With that said, I've made a dozen or so boxes with rabbet joints, and although they have no time on them to speak of, i did put quite a bit of force on tehm to see how well they'd hold together, and I"m pretty sure I'll get plenty of service out of them. No doubt, the box joint is better, but for a hive body that just sits there, i think the rabbet is just fine. Heck, properly glued and fastened, I'll bet butt joints would be fine.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> So I can make all the cuts I would need to make boxes and covers and such?

The similar Craftsman saw I have is capable of accepting 3/4" of stacked dados in place of the regular blade. As _KPeacock _pointed out, that is controlled by the arbor length. You could try to confirm with the seller beforehand, but check for yourself when you go there. You might want to measure the shaft length to be sure. If you remove the existing blade to measure, don't forget to account for the width of the nut.

If you can get the seller to provide the model number, you may be able to determine the saw specs online beforehand.

A 3/4" dado set on a contractor style tablesaw should be adequate for building hive woodenware.


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

If you're new to woodworking those dadoed corners on beeboxes can be difficult to make. I made a jig to get the spacing right, but decided it was more bother than it was worth. I now make plain butt joints with the sides overlapping the ends and then use good glue and screws for assembly & the boxes are sturdy & seem to work just fine. Might not hold up as well in a commercial setting, but sure seems sufficient for a hobbyist.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks all. Was thinking of starting w/ rabbit joints instead of getting complicated. I have a few boxes I made my first year w/ butt joints w/ a circular saw. Needless to say the cuts aren't straight and I cut and glued in 3/8 inch plywood to make frame rests. Seems to have held up well but the plywood warped separating the joints (and yellow jackets could find ways into the hive come autumn--the lack of straight cuts led to gaps in the stacked boxes). 

The saw above sold but I found a bosch 4100 w/ a dado stack (3/4"), digital fence, feed extensions and some inserts that is 2 yrs old. Asking $400. A little more than what I want to spend but the reviews on accuracy and quality seem pretty good. My Warre boxes w/ movable frames are so **** expensive that I'm thinking of making them myself to sell. Everything in this area is expensive--worst area I've lived in so far.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

How about JD's cedar beehives. Not for sale yet but here are a few I made this spring. Natural bandsaw cut Red Cedar.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks good. Where did you get the wood? Can't find boards wide enough for deeps or warre's w/ movable frames (deep frames cut down). Haven't looked hard though but will probably start w/ whiteboard from Lowes.

I think the main reason the boxes warp is that they are made of green wood. The crappy boxes I made out of whiteboard have not warped--I'm guessing because the boards were kiln dried.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the boards custom cut by a friend of mine with a bandsaw mill. I don't know how many more 10" he can come up with.


----------



## EvansCedarBeehives (Apr 6, 2011)

Unfortunately I had to shut down...Not for lack of business mind you but for other business reasons....BUT- I may be back!! I had to take the site down to grapple with some issues.

I have stock left to order so feel free to do so or reach out. The site was down recently b/c my host switched servers. It's back up and running now.


----------

